# D5300 Questions



## polik (Jul 18, 2014)

I just purchased a D5300. I have two questions:
1. The images are always dark. In Auto mode it always fire the flash. Even outside. My phone's camera takes much better, well lit pictures under the same conditions? Why would not it increase the ISO to get better pics? IS something wrong with my settings?

2. Can I see the histogram in live view mode? 
Thanks,


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 19, 2014)

1 - Interesting questions. The Exposure Compensation setting could effect all photos but that shouldn't effect in Auto mode. ISO is on Auto in Auto mode but can be turned on or off in other modes. What lens do you have - Have you tried a different lens - the problem could be in that.
2 - The histogram is taken from the jpeg version of a completed photo so you can see the Histogram in the viewfinder for a photo already taken but not before you take one. You press the small arrow on the back above the circular control and after the picture comes up you press the top of the circle 6  times to see the different views - the 1st and 5th push include Histograms.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2014)

In short, you need to RTFM - read the furnished manual.

For the D5300 it's a PDF file on the software disc and is called the _D5300 Reference Manual_.


----------

